# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Masakra në burgun e Dubraves ose Purgatori i Dante Aligier-it.

## fattlumi

BURGU I DUBRAVËS

Një nga incidentet më të rënda të luftës ndodhi pra në burgun e Dubravës, qendra më e madhe e paraburgimit në Kosovë, ku
pas bombardimit të NATO-s, të burgosurit u masakruan nga forcat e sigurimit. Ngaqë të gjithë ata që i shpëtuan masakrës u transferuan në burgjet e Serbisë, deri në momentin e përfundimit të luftës kur të burgosurit u liruan, nuk u gjendën dëshmi të besueshme. Human Rights Watch foli veç e veç me dy të mbetur gjallë, të cilët dhanë dëshmitë e tyre mbi masakrën. Historitë e tyre përforcojnë dëshmi të tjera, të cilat janë shfaqur në shtypin shqiptar, serb e atë ndërkombëtar. Duke patur parasysh aktivitetin ushtarak serb e jugosllav në këtë zonë, NATO bombardoi burgun më 19 maj, e më pas më 21 maj, 1999,
duke vrarë të paktën nëntëmbëdhjetë të burgosur shqiptarë dhe duke shkaktuar një kaos të madh në këtë qendër burgimi. Sipas qeverisë jugosllave, shumë të burgosur kërkuan të përfitonin nga kaosi dhe u përpoqën të arratiseshin nga burgu; rojet luftuan për të rivendosur rendin. Më 22 maj, oficerët e burgut urdhëruan rreth një mijë të burgosur të viheshin në rresht në oborrin e burgut. Pas pak minutash, mbi ta u shti nga muret e burgut dhe nga kullat e rojeve me mitralozë e granata, duke vrarë të paktën shtatëdhjetë vetë. Në njëzet e katër orët e mëpastajme, roje të burgut, policë specialë e ndoshta paraushtarakë sulmuan të burgosurit, të cilët ishin fshehur në ndërtesën, bodrumet e llagëmet e burgut, duke vrarë të paktën dymbëdhjetë vetë. Nuk është tamam e qartë se sa të burgosur u vranë nga bombat e NATO-s dhe sa u vranë më pas nga rojet e burgut dhe nga forcat qeveritare. Po kështu nuk është e njohur në ç’masë të burgosurit tentuan arratisjen apo bënë rezistencë. Por dëshmitë e marra dhe hollësi të veçanta rreth kohës, vendit, etj, të bëra të ditura nga këto dëshmi, nuk lënë dyshim që forcat qeveritare serbe, e sipas disa gjasave edhe ato jugosllave, qëllimisht e pa asnjë shkak, vranë një numër të madh shqiptarësh në burg, ndoshta më shumë se shtatëdhjetë, dhe plagosën shumë të tjerë. Qeveria jugosllave ngriti pretendimin se bombat e NATO-s vranë nëntëdhjetë e pesë të burgosur dhe plagosën 196 të tjerë.6 NATO pranoi se kish bombarduar burgun, por asnjëherë nuk pohoi se kish shkaktuar të vdekur.

Burgu


Burgu i Dubravës kish tre pavione, secili prej të cilëve nxinte më shumë se një mijë të burgosur. Brenda mureve të kësaj qendre kish një vatër kulture, salla sportive, vatra shëndetësore dhe një hotel për vizitorët e burgut. Pavarësisht nga ky komoditet i burgut, raportime të besueshme për tortura e abuzime dolën nga burgu i Dubravës gjatë vitit 1998 dhe muajve të parë të vitit 1999. Sipas OSBE-së, të paktën katër burra të burgosur vdiqën në duart e rojeve të burgut midis tetorit 1998 e marsit 1999. Avokatë mbrojtës raportuan për pamundësi kontaktesh me klientët e tyre në Dubravë, ndërsa Misioni i Verifikimit i OSBE-së në Kosovë nuk u lejua asnjëherë të hynte në burg. Ish të burgosur të burgut të Dubravës gjatë luftës, i thanë Human
Rights Watch që, kur filloi bombardimi i NATO-s mbi Jugosllavi më 24 mars 1999, numri i tyre ishte 900-1,100, përfshirë nja tridhjetë serbë etnikë. Shumë të burgosur të tjerë u transferuan në Dubravë pas fillimit të bombardimeve ajrore. Një ish i burgosur, R.T., i transferuar në Dubravë më 30 prill, tha se rreth 165 shqiptarë etnikë nga Gjakova erdhën në Dubravë vetëm pak kohë pas kishte arritur ai vetë. Kjo u konfirmua gjatë gjyqit të Nishit në Serbi, i cili u zhvillua gjatë muajit
prill e maj të vitit 2000, ku u gjykuan 143 shqiptarë të arrestuar në Gjakovë në maj 1999. Këta të fundit ishin transferuar nga Gjakova në burgjet e Pejës, Lipjanit, e më në fund Dubravës. Një ish i burgosur tjetër, Bajrush Xhemaili, erdhi në Dubravë nga
burgu i Nishit më 29 prill. Bashkëvuajtës në burg thanë që Ukshin Hoti, një nga të burgosurit politikë më të spikatur të Kosovës, u lirua nga burgu i Dubravës në 16 maj 1999. Askush nuk e ka parë më atë që atëherë.Autoritetet e burgut pretenduan që shumë prej të burgosurve shqiptarë në Dubravë ishin pjesëtarë të UÇK-së, përfshirë edhe njëmbëdhjetë komandantë. Në nëntor 1999, Human Rights Watch intervistoi dy shqiptarë, të cilët kishin qënë në Dubravë gjatë bombardimeve të NATO-s,
dhe që të dy pranuan se kishin qënë pjesëtarë të UÇK-së, por nuk dihet nëse pretendimi qeveritar është i vërtetë edhe për të burgosurit e tjerë. Një prej ish të burgosurve, i cili foli me Human Rights Watch, A.K., tha se në mars 1999 ishin rreth 1,100
të burgosur në Dubravë. Ndërsa më përpara trajtimi në Dubravë ishte përgjithësisht i pranueshëm, tha ai, me të filluar bombardimet e NATO-s, rojet e burgut i rrihnin çdo ditë të burgosurit.Dëshmia e A.K.-së rreth ngjarjeve në burg përputhet plotësisht me çfarë i tha Human Rights Watch një tjetër dëshmitar, B.K. (inicialet janë të ndryshuara), i cili, ashtu si A.K., po vuante një dënim një vjeçar për “veprimtari terroriste antishtetërore.”15 Siç u deklarua më sipër, këta dy dëshmitarë thanë gjëra pak a shumë të njëjta me çfarë u tha nga katër dëshmitarë të tjerë, thëniet e të cilëve u botuan në shtypin shqiptar,
serb e atë ndërkombëtar, duke na dhënë kështu një tablo të qartë e koherente të ngjarjeve në burgun e Dubravës në periudhën midis 19 majit e 25 majit.


Bombardimi i NATO-s

Sipas të gjithë dëshmitarëve, si dhe nga burimet e qeverisë jugosllave e të NATO-s, avionët e NATO-s bombarduan për herë
të parë e pa paralajmërim burgun e Dubravës më 19 maj. B.K., i cili mbahej në pavionin C, i tha Human Rights Watch se mbi ndërtesën e burgut ranë katër bomba, dy prej të cilave në pavjonin C, një në pavjonin ngjitur dhe një tjetër në ndërtesën e drejtorisë së burgut. Ai tha:  Kur bombardimi reshti, ne thirrëm rojet të hapnin dyert, por ata ia kishin mbathur. Kur pamë që ata kishin ikur, ne filluam të shpërthenim dyert. Kjo punë na mori nja një orë e gjysëm. Në pavjonin tonë vdiqën tre vetë dhe u plagosën pesëmbëdhjetë të tjerë. Serbët dërguan tre prej të plagosurve në Pejë. Ne dolëm jashtë, në një oborr të burgut. Ata
erdhën pas dy orësh të merrnin kufomat.A.K. pretendoi se katër apo pesë të burgosur u vranë në pavjonin B e C, dhe se disa të tjerë u qëlluan, ndërsa ata rravgonin në sheshin e burgut. Të dy ish të burgosurit, të intervistuar veç e veç, thanë se, me t’u mbledhur në oborr, të burgosurit u përpoqën të merreshin vesh me avionët e NATO-s që fluturonin mbi kokat e tyre, duke improvizuar me llampushka të ndezura fluoreshente fjalën “HELP”. Në Bruksel, zëdhënësi i NATO-s e pranoi bombardimin dhe tha se Dubrava ishte një “kamp stërvitjeje ushtarake.” Në një konferencë për shtypin më 20 maj, major gjeneral Walter Jertz shpjegoi: Ajo [Dubrava] është një objektiv i rëndësishëm ushtarak; ne e dimë se ajo është një kompleks i sigurimit ushtarak, dhe ky objektiv është sulmuar nga që ishte një objektiv legjitim ushtarak dhe ne nuk kemi të dhëna që goditjet ranë në ndonjë vend tjetër apo që pilotët kanë gabuar shenjestrën. Mund të shtoj se ne përdorëm bomba me precision të lartë, dhe për ta thënë përmbledhtazi, ishte një kompleks i sigurimit ushtarak, një objektiv legjitim ushtarak.Sipas Ministrisë Jugosllave të Punëve të Jashtme, NATO bombardoi forcat e Ushtrisë Jugosllave e të Policisë Serbe në afërsi të burgut në orën 13.15, më 19 maj, duke vrarë tre civilë. Sipas raportimeve, tri bomba goditën burgun, duke vrarë dy të burgosur e një roje.A.K. e B.K., si dhe katër të burgosurit e tjerë, intervistat e të cilëve u botuan në shtyp, thanë që të gjithë se të burgosurit, i kaluan dy netët e
mëpasshme duke fjetur jashtë, por gjithsesi brenda mureve të burgut. Më pas, më 21 maj, rojet e burgut urdhëruan të burgosurit të viheshin në rresht në oborr. Ndërsa ata ishin të grumbulluar, filloi një valë e dytë e bombardimeve të NATO-s. B.K. i tha Human Rights Watch:
Më 21 maj, ata na vunë përsëri në rresht në oborr. Ishim të rrethuar nga strukturat policore të burgut. Rojet nuk shtinë mbi ne. Ne ishim ulur mbi bar, dhe ishim rreth nëntëqind vetë. Ata na thanë, “mos u trembni, NATO nuk do të bombardojë.” Rreth orës 10.00 apo 11.00, avionët nisën të fluturonin. Predha e parë ra në kuzhinë. Të tjerat ranë aty pranë. Njëra prej tyre ra brenda mureve, mu afër nesh. Gjashtëmbëdhjetë vetë u vranë kur një masë dheu e gjerë nja pesë metra u bë copë-copë ngjitur me ne. Midis të vdekurve ishin: Fadil Bezeraj nga Rasiqi, Naim Kurmehaj nga Srellca e Epërme, Ali Kelmendi nga Kosoriqi, Çaush Ahmeti nga Sheremetaj dhe Mete Osmajaj nga Isniqi. Ata [NATO] bombarduan tri herë. Ne mbetëm të shtrirë atje gjithë ditën e ditës. Kur rojet ndjenë ardhjen e avionëve, ata ikën nga burgu. Mbetëm në oborr deri në orën 12.00, dhe vetëm atëherë u tërhoqëm nja treqind metra më tutje, gjithsesi brenda oborrit, ku kish më pak ndërtesa…. Nga ora 14.00, na u afruan nja katër roje të armatosura. Menduam se erdhën për të na vrarë, por avionët u dëgjuan përsëri, dhe ata ia mbathën andej nga erdhën. Ne fjetëm aty mbi bar atë natë…
Bombardimi mbi Dubravë më 21 maj u konfirmua nga gazetarët perëndimorë, të cilët ishin shoqëruar për në burg nga autoritetet serbe po atë ditë, gjoja për të parë dëmet e bombardimit të NATO-s më 19 maj. Jacky Rowland, një korrespondent i BBC-së, përpara se të ikte nga burgu, ngaqë vazhdonin bombardimet e NATO-s, pa disa prej kufomave që kish shkaktuar bombardimi i 19 majit. Ai shkroi në gazetën Scotland on Sunday:
Ne u endëm nëpër barin e oborrit të burgut, duke u ndalur pranë kufomave të mbuluara me batanije. Njëri ishte akoma gjallë, dhe trupi i tij i spërkatur nga gjaku mblidhej nga dhimbjet. Më pas, ne dëgjuam zhurmën e avionëve mbi kokat tona: bombarduesit ishin kthyer. Duhej të iknim. Ndërsa i dhamë gaz makinës së ndotur nga balta, bombat e para ranë mbi ndërtesën e burgut. Tri prej këtyre bombave ranë njëra pas tjetrës.Paul Watson i gazetës Los Angeles Times, i cili pjesën më të madhe të luftës e kaloi brenda në Kosovë, ishte gjithashtu në Dubravë atë ditë. “Të paktën nëntë kufoma ishin të shpërndara mbi sipërfaqen e barit e nëpër shkurre”, shkruajti ai. “Të gjithë kishin koka të rruara, gjë që tregonte se ishin të burgosur.” Ai vazhdoi: Gjatë dy orëve para sulmit të mëngjesit [më 21 maj], i cili përfundoi në orën 10.20, dy shpërthime çanë pjesën e jashtëme të murit dhe lanë dy kratere të gjera në të dy anët e murit. Rojet e nervozuara jugosllave, të cilët po përpiqeshin të mbanin të burgosurit të mbyllur në oborr, s’ka gjë se sulmi vazhdonte, thanë se avionët e NATO-s po përpiqeshin të ndihmonin ikjen nga burgu të luftëtarëve të UÇK-së. Ishin të sigurtë mbi këtë synim të NATO-s.Watson citoi një person, Aleksandër Rakoceviç, të cilin e identifikoi si drejtor burgu: “Të burgosurit janë ende brenda mureve, dhe nuk mund t’i çojmë nëpër qeli, sepse NATO po bombardon gjithë ndërtesën…. Ndoshta një pjesë e tyre tashmë mund të kenë ikur, sepse muri është hapur në disa vende.”Një artikull i agjencisë Associated Press nuk dha një dëshmi të besueshme të bombardimit të 21 majit, por pohoi se reporterët e saj “panë shtatë kufoma të gjakosura të mbuluara me batanije në oborrin me bar të burgut, ndërtesën e dëmtuar në disa vende, dhe rojet e armatosur e nervozë me armë automatike që përpiqeshin të frikësonin të burgosurit.”Ashtu si edhe në rastin e bombardimit të parë të Dubravës, NATO e pranoi përsëri bombardimin e burgut, dhe pretendoi se ishte një objektiv legjitim ushtarak. Më 22 maj në mëngjes, në një njoftim të shkurtër, zëdhënësi i NATO-s Jamie Shea tha: Siç e dini tashmë, në Istog, Kosovë, forcat e NATO-s sulmuan një zonë të gazermave, e cila ish përdorur për një kohë të gjatë nga Ushtria Jugosllave dhe nga forcat e policisë speciale të MUP-it, si pjesë e operacioneve kundër UÇK-së dhe kundër civilëve kosovarë. Kjo zonë gjendet pranë një burgu, por unë dua të theksoj, ashtu siç bëra edhe
dje, që fjala është për një zonë ushtarake. Burgu është pjesë e kësaj zone, por përbën vetëm një pjesë të vogël të një kompleksi të madh ushtarak.
Gazetarët e huaj, të cilët vizituan Dubravën më 21 maj, nuk panë ndonjë veprimtari ushtarake në zonë, gjë që s’do të thotë megjithatë se trupat e paisjet ushtarake nuk ishin në afërsi të burgut, në kohën kur ndodhi bombardimi. Paul Watson shkroi që shtypi “nuk vuri re gjurmë të makinave apo paisjeve të rënda ushtarake aty rrotull, ndonëse ishte e vështirë të konfirmoje çfarë kish patur aty gjatë sulmeve të mëparshme.”Disa nga ish të burgosurit pretenduan se, ndërsa NATO bombardonte, kishin parë veprimin e artilerisë kundërajrore, e cila ish instaluar diku afër burgut. Sipas një artikulli në gjuhën serbe të agjencisë së lajmeve Beta, ish i burgosuri Bajrush Xhemaili pretendoi të kish parë “kundërveprime konstante të artilerisë kundërajrore të instaluar në afërsi të burgut.”26 Ahmet Ahmeti, i cili i dha një intervistë të përditshmes në gjuhën serbe Danas, tha se në afërsi të burgut ishte instaluar një sistem i mbrojtjes ajrore.Qeveria jugosllave pretendoi që vala e dytë e sulmit ajror të NATO-s kish shkaktuar viktima të tjera civile. Më 21 maj, agjencia shtetërore e lajmeve Tanjug raportoi se si pasojë e sulmit të 21 majit ishin vrarë të paktën nëntëmbëdhjetë të burgosur dhe ishin plagosur dhjetë të tjerë, përfshirë edhe zëvendësdrejtorin Nexhmedin Kaliçanaj, dyzet e një vjeç. Këto ishin viktima të tjera, thosh raporti, që u shtoheshin dy të burgosurve të vrarë si pasojë e bombardimit të 19 majit. Të nesërmen Tanjug-u raportoi se ishin vrarë rojet dhe nëntëmbëdhjetë të burgosur, si dhe ishin plagosur më shumë se dhjetë vetë.29 Një raport tjetër i Tanjug-ut, po atë ditë, pretendoi se ishin vrarë “dhjetra të burgosur dhe rojet e burgut.”

Masakra


Të nesërmen e valës së dytë të bombardimit, më 22 maj, sipas të gjithë dëshmive që janë marrë, rojet e burgut urdhëruan të gjithë të burgosurit të grumbulloheshin në oborrin kryesor të burgut. B.K. shpjegoi atë që ndodhi më pas:
Në mëngjesin e 22 majit, në orën 5.40, ne dëgjuam një zë nga megafoni i kullës së rojes. Një prej komandantëve thosh, “Vihuni në rresht pasi, për t’ju siguruar, duam t’ju transferojmë në Nish.” Na vunë në rresht.
Nga ora 6.10, na thanë se kishim dhjetë minuta kohë për t’u vënë në rresht. Rreshti nuk ishte një rresht i rregullt, por ishte i gjatë rreth 200 metra. Pas pak sekondash, ndërsa ne ishim 20-25 metra larg murit, ata hodhën tri apo katër granata
dore. Në të njëjtën kohë, filluan të shtinin me predha granatëlëshuese, dhe me snajpera. Kush mundi, nuk kish ç’të bënte
tjetër, veç të shtrihej prë tokë.A.K. tregoi një histori të ngjashme: Na thanë të viheshim në rresht në një fushë futbolli të shtruar me çimento dhe të rrethuar nga kullat e rojes. Nja njëqind vetë ishin në një rresht të vetëm. Qëndruam atje nja dhjetë minuta, derisa u vumë të gjithë në rresht. Më pas, një djalë i quajtur “ Ace” hipi në një prej kullave dhe dha urdhër për të qëlluar. Ne pamë gjithçka në momentin e parë. Për rreth njëzet minuta u qëllua pa pushim nga sipër mureve pesë metra të lartë – ishte gjithçka e përgatitur. Ata kishin predha dore granatëlëshuese, pushkë snaiperash, mitralozë, AK47-a, granata dore dhe mortaja. Na qëlluan nga të gjitha anët. Plumbat e bombat binin kudo e njerëzit hidheshin në erë.Në një intervistë dhënë agjencisë së lajmeve Beta, Bajrush Xhemaili shpjegoi versionin e tij të sulmit të 22 majit: “Forcat serbe hapën zjarr
nga kullat e vrojtimit të vendosura në pjesën veriore e perëndimore të mureve të burgut. Shtinë me pushkë snaiperash, armë automatike, hedhësa granadash që mbaheshin e komandoheshin në dorë. Sulmi zgjati gati tridhjetë minuta.”U bë rrëmujë, dhe të burgosurit u përpoqën të gjenin strehë ku të mundnin në ndërtesat e ndryshme të kompleksit të burgut, në bodrume,
apo në sistemin e llagëmeve. B.K. tha: Unë dhe një grup njerëzish ishim afër murit dhe ndjemë se ata po mbushnin armët. Unë thirra “O burra, mbathjani!” Kush deshi e mundi, zuri të vrapojë. Ne shkuam në bodrume, nëpër puseta, në kaldajë, në pavjone apo prapa ndonjë murane. Ata vazhduan të shtinin. Në çdo kullë vrojtimi kish snaipera e armë automatike. Ata
shtinë për rreth dhjetë-pesëmbëdhjetë minuta papushim. Ne e kthyem prapa tek fusha në mes të ndërtesës për t’u marrë me
të plagosurit. Pas një ore, po verifikonim kush kish vdekur. Ata ishin ende aty, por nuk shtinë më. Llogaritëm rreth nëntëdhjetë e shtatë të vdekur. Midis tyre ishin: Sahit Ibrahimi nga Kotradiçi, Agim Elshani nga Klina, Zahir Agushi, Iber Gergoci dhe Zeke Hasan Metaj nga Strellci. I bëmë bashkë të vdekurit dhe ashtu i mbuluam me batanije. Shkruajtëm në copa letre emrat e atyre që njohëm dhe ua ngjitëm në rrobat e tyre. Pas kësaj kërkuam ushqim për veten. U futëm në klinikën mjekësore për të marrë çfarë na lipsej në atë moment.A.K. shpjegoi: Njerëzit morën vrapin. Ngaqë burgu është shumë i madh, ka shumë skuta ku të fshihesh. Hapëm grilën e një dritareje dhe kërcyem brenda nja pesë a dhjetë vetë…. U drejtuam tek ndërtesat e shkatërruara
dhe rrëmbyem gjëra e mjete për të mbrojtur veten. Që nga momenti që NATO goditi kuzhinën, kjo e fundit ishte lënë ashtu, dhe ne morëm ushqim e gatuam çfarë mundëm për vete.Atë mbrëmje, thanë dëshmitarët, një grup i përbërë nga policë specialë e paraushtarakë hynë në burg e kërkuan të merrnin kontrollin e tij. Ky aksion zgjati rreth njëzet minuta, në harkun e të cilave u hodhën granata dore në ndërtesën e shkollës së burgut, duke vrarë të paktën dy vetë. Të burgosurit mbetën të fshehur gjatë gjithë natës, dhe një pjesë e tyre u përgatitën të mbroheshin me mjete rrethanore, me copëra orendish apo
me vegla të kopështit.37 B.K. tha: Rreth orës 17.00 apo 18.00, disa paraushtarakë hynë në burg. Ata shkatërruan shkollën e burgut. Atë natë ata vranë gjithkënd që panë në llagëmet e burgut. Gjashtë deri në dymbëdhjetë vetë ishin fshehur
në to. Ata hapën kapakët e pusetave dhe shtinë mbi ta. Unë isha në pavjonin C. Të tjerë ishin në bodrumin e kuzhinës. Ne
bëmë si bëmë atë natë, dhe shpëtuam. Morëm lopata, dërrasa, gjithçka mundëm, madje edhe këmbëza mobiljesh. Përgatitëm plaçka e rraqe, dhe unë mbusha dy bidona të mëdhenj me ujë. Kishim të plagosur në bodrumin e pavjonit tonë. Ishin rreth 120 a 150 të plagosur. Atë natë, një person, njëzet e pesë vjeç, vari veten me litar. Një tjetër u gjet duke u varur në shkollë. Më 23 maj, rreth orës 5.00, ata filluan të shtinin e të hidhnin bomba. Nga njëzet e dy vetë të fshehur në qendrën kulturore, u vranë nëntë, një nga një. Zef Keqirajn nga Zhub-i e pa i vëllai tek e vranë. Kabeshi nga Zahaqi u vra gjithashtu. A.K. shpjegoi çfarë ndodhi të nesërmen në mëngjes, rreth orës 6.00, kur hyri në burg një grup tjetër i forcave speciale. Ai i tha Human Rights Watch: Ne ishim fshehur në bodrume e në dhoma të vogla, dhe nuk dinim në donin të na vrisnin apo të na merrnin prej aty. Unë pashë “Grga”-n, “Mladja”-n, dhe disa të tjerë nga Peja. Kur na zunë, na tërhoqën zvarrë nga flokët e na goditën në kokë. Së bashku me tetëmbëdhjetë të tjerë, isha prapa një tubi të sistemit të ngrohjes në bodrum. Ishim të fshehur. Fibra e xhamtë që mbështillte tubin na gërvishti e na bëri gjithë plagë. Njëzet e tetë vetë të tjerë erdhën, por nuk mundën të futeshin, pasi nuk kish vend. Në këtë moment forcat serbe na panë e na rrethuan. I pashë ata tek vinin me mitralozë, me thika të mëdha në duar, me të cilat qëlluan e goditën të njëzet e tetë personat që donin të futeshin në bodrum. Copra njerëzish e kufomash na u shfaqën përpara syve. Ata bënë një plojë të vërtetë. Në atë vend u vranë të njëzet e tetë personat, përfshirë: Zef Kqira, Lush Prelazi, Nikollë Bibaj, Jonuz Krasniqi dhe Arsim Krasniqi.
Naser Husaj, një i burgosur në Dubravë, i cili i rrëfeu historinë e tij “New York Times”-it, tha se ai, së bashku me një grup tjetër njerëzish, e kaloi natën i fshehur në lavanderi, poshtë kafenesë. Ai shpjegoi se policia e sulmoi ndërtesën në mëngjes me “predha granatëhedhëse, dhe shtinë nëpërmjet dritareve drejt e në bodrum.” Ndërsa bëri një vizitë në vend më 7 dhjetor, së bashku me Husajn, gazetarja e “Times”-it, Carlotta Gall, vuri re grahmat e vdekjes “që mbretëronin.” Ajo shkroi:
Dyshemeja me linoleum të gjelbër është ende me njolla gjaku, të cilat, në përpjekje për t’u fshirë e pastruar, janë hapur gjithandej. Zoti Husaj lëvizte i shpenguar nëpër terr, gjë që demonstronte familjaritet me dhomat e nëndheshme. Por edhe ai, zuri hundë e gojë me duar, ndërsa tregoi vendin ku ai kish parë gjashtë vetë të vrarë në një
korridor. Një i burgosur tjetër, Remzi Tetrica, i tregoi historinë e tij të përditshmes kosovare Kosova Sot. Lidhur me sulmin në mëngjesin e 23 majit, ai tha: Më 23 maj, në orët e para të mëngjesit, paraushtarakët kryen një masakër. Ne u sulmuam përsëri me të njëjtin arsenal armësh, bash si një ditë më parë. Ata vranë shumë të burgosur nëpër qeli, në bodrume, në dhoma, ku t’i gjenin. Plagosën gjithashtu shumë të tjerë. Unë u plagosa nga një bombë dore. Po atë ditë, u vra Xhemail Alimani…. Personalisht di se janë vrarë 108 vetë dhe janë plagosur nëntëdhjetë
e tetë të tjerë. Pak më vonë, po në mëngjes, forcat e sigurimit rimorën kontrollin mbi burgun, dhe nxorrën një ultimatum për të burgosurit, me anë të të cilit u kërkonin atyre të dilnin nga ku ishin fshehur brenda pesëmbëdhjetë
minutash. Duke mos patur zgjidhje tjetër, të burgosurit dolën, dhe u mblodhën në sallën e sportit të burgut, e cila ishte ende e padëmtuar. Sipas dëshmitarëve, ushtarët e Ushtrisë Jugosllave ishin të pranishëm në atë moment, dhe demonstruan një sjellje më miqësore me të burgosurit, duke u dhënë atyre cigare në emër të “Miki”-t – ky i fundit u identifikua nga dy të intervistuar si drejtori i burgut, ndonëse ata nuk e njihnin emrin e tij të plotë e të vërtetë. A.K. pretendoi që njohu një polic
nga Peja me nofkën “Bata.” Të plagosurit u morën me makina dhe u hoqën prej aty, ndërsa të burgosurit që mbetën u transportuan me dhjetë autobuzë për në burgun e Lipjanit në Kosovën jugqëndrore. A.K. dhe Bajrush Xhemaili thanë se të sapoarriturve në burgun e Lipjanit u duhej të ecnin midis dy kordonave me policë, që mbanin në duar bastuna dhe shufra metalike, me të cilat godisnin mbi të burgosurit që kalonin mes tyre.Në mëngjesin e dhjetë qershorit, pasi NATO e Ushtria Jugosllave kishin nënshkruar Marrëveshjen Tenike Ushtarake, e cila i dha fund luftës, të gjithë të burgosurit shqiptarë në burgun e Lipjanit u transferuan në burgje të tjerë të Serbisë, si në Sremska Mitrovica, Nish, Prokuplje, apo Pozarevaç. Sipas Qendrës së Ligjit Humanitar me seli në Beograd, në tetor 1999, të burgosurit e plagosur të Dubravës u mbajtën në burgjet e Sremska Mitrovicës, Zabelës e Nishit.Human Rights Watch intervistoi lidhur me transferimin tre të burgosur të tjerë, të cilët në atë kohë kishin qënë në burgun e Lipjanit, dhe dy burra që kishin qënë në Dubravë. Të gjithë thanë se të burgosurit i kishin duart të lidhura dhe kështu u transferuan me autobuzë jashtë Kosovës. B.K. tha: Më 9 qershor, ata na zgjuan nga gjumi në orën 22.00. Na lidhën me litar dhe na vendosën në grupe prej pesëdhjetë vetësh. Ne nuk mund të uleshim. Ata filluan të tërhiqen e të qëllojnë në ajër. Kishim frikë se do të na vrisnin. Më 10 qershor, nga ora 6.00 deri në orën 12.00 na mbajtën pa bukë e pa ujë. Na futën në autobus me kokat e ulura poshtë. Gjysma jonë ishin në hapësirat midis sediljeve. Bënte ftohtë.
Kush lëvizte, hante ndonjë goditje kokës. Me ne, në çdo autobus ishte një shofer e dy policë. E kuptuam se policët e ushtarët serbë po tërhiqeshin nga Kosova. Arritëm në Nish, ku qëndruam gati një orë brenda në autobus. Na zgjidhën duart e na rrasën në burg.Në burgun e Nishit u ndalën edhe të burgosur të tjerë, por pak më vonë ata u morën përsëri dhe u çuan gjetkë. B.Z., një djalë tetëmbëdhjetë vjeçar, i cili nuk kish qënë në burg në Dubravë, i tha Human Rights Watch:
Më 10 qershor ne na nxorrën jashtë nga burgu i Lipjanit. Fillimisht na thanë se do të shkonim në Nish. Pastaj na thanë se atje nuk kish vend, kështu që ndërruam autobus, dhe u nisëm në një drejtim tjetër. Unë isha në autobuzin e parë me duart e lidhura prapa. Autobuzi ishte plot. Na çuan në Sremska Mitrovica. Ishim rreth 300 vetë.Të gjithë ish të burgosurit e intervistuar nga Human Rights Watch ishin liruar midis shtatorit e dhjetorit 1999, ngaqë në përgjithësi dënimi i tyre kish përfunduar. Por deri në prill 2001, të paktën shtatëdhjetë shqiptarë të Kosovës ishin ende në burgjet serbe, dhe midis tyre ishin edhe disa që kishin mbetur gjallë nga masakra e Dubravës. 
Numri i saktë i të burgosurve, rojeve e policëve të vrarë në Dubravë nga bombardimi i NATO-s mbetet i panjohur. Pasi raportoi fillimisht se më 21 maj ishin vrarë të paktën nëntëmbëdhjetë të burgosur, shifrat e qeverisë jugosllave zunë të rriteshin në harkun e katër ditëve, por pa thënë megjithatë se kish patur të vrarë ndër të burgosurit që donin të arratiseshin apo
nga përplasjet midis të burgosurve e rojeve. Përkundrazi, autoritetet serbe i lidhën vdekjet me bombardimin, por shifrat e
raportimi nuk përputhen aspak me dëshmitë e marra nga shqiptarët e mbetur gjallë. Një raportim i Tanjug-ut më 25 maj
1999 thosh se “në bombardimin disaditor të Institutit të Riedukimit në Istog, vdiqën 100 të burgosur dhe u plagosën 200 të tjerë.”45 Më 27 maj, “Tanjug”-u citonte Vlladan Bojiç, një hetues të gjykatës së rrethit të Pejës, i cili thosh se nëntëdhjetë e gjashtë kufoma ishin nxjerrë nga gërmadhat dhe se dyzet të plagosur ishin në një gjendje shëndetësore kritike.46 Më 29 maj, qeveria jugosllave deklaroi që “numri i viktimave në Institutin e Riedukimit të Istogut po rritet. Nga 196 të plagosur nga bombardimi i këtij Instituti, vdiqën tre persona të tjerë dhe u gjetën shtatë vetë nën gërmadha, ndërsa kërkimi i të vdekurve vazhdon.”Më 30 maj, Tanjug-u raportoi që u gjetën shtatë kufoma nën gërmadha, dhe numri i të vdekurve gjithsej shkon në nëntëdhjetë e tre. Shifrat e fundit të qeverisë jugosllave u publikuan në një raport të muajit korrik të Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme i titulluar “Krimet e NATO-s në Jugosllavi: të dhëna dokumentare, 25 prill-10 qershor 1999.” Raporti thosh se bombat e NATO-s kishin vrarë nëntëdhjetë të burgosur dhe kishin plagosur 196. Me qëllim që të ndërtonin një kauzë të tyre mbi faktin, që të gjithë të burgosurit ishin vrarë nga bombat e NATO-s, autoritetet serbe shoqëruan përsëri më 24 maj një grup gazetarësh të huaj në burgun e Dubravës. Duke raportuar për BBC-në, Jacky Rowland tha se burgu ishte goditur edhe njëherë që nga vizita e parë e gazetarëve më 21 maj. Ajo raportoi se “një ndërtesë vazhdonte të digjej akoma, ndërsa dhoma e ngrënies dhe një numër i madh qelish ishin të dëmtuara rëndë.” Sidoqoftë, nuk ish shumë e qartë për Rowland-in se si kishin vdekur viktimat në burg: Duke vëzhguar çdo qoshe të burgut, ne numëruam dyzet e katër kufoma, gjysma e të cilave dukej se ishin viktima të bombardimit të parë të ditës së premte [19 maj], dhe ata ishin ende të shtrirë në bar të mbuluar me batanije. Më tej, ne na çuan në një nga dhomat e një blloku qelish, ku gjetëm njëzet e pesë kufoma. Dukej se viktimat ishin shqiptarë etnikë, disa prej të cilëve kishin koka të qethura, dhe disa të tjerë kishin flokë të gjatë. Një çift kufomash kishin pantallonat e
tyre të zbathura deri tek gjunjtë. Ne na thanë se ata kishin vdekur midis së premtes e së shtunës, ndonëse nuk ish shumë e qartë se si ata kishin gjetur vdekjen apo se si u gjetën të gjithë në një dhomë relativisht të padëmtuar. Një reporter tjetër, i cili vizitoi burgun më 24 maj, Daniel Williams i Washington Post-it, hodhi dyshimin gjithashtu mbi versionin qeveritar
të vdekjeve: Këtë herë, versioni zyrtar, sipas të cilit ishin bombat e NATO-s ato që shkaktuan viktimat, nuk përputhej me atë që reporterët panë në realitet, ku njëzet e pesë shqiptarë të vrarë ishin në mes të sheshit. Kufomat ishin bërë kapicë në një sallë pushimi ngjitur me klinikën. Duke përjashtuar një dhomë ngrënieje, e cila ishte shndërruar në gërmadhë, nuk dukej ndonjë dëmtim tjetër prej bombash në brendësi të burgut, dhe asnjë prej të vdekurve të fundit nuk të jepte përshtypjen se kish humbur jetën nga ndonjë bombardim. Asnjë kufomë nuk ishte e mbuluar nga pluhuri që mbulonte dyshemenë e dhomës së ngrënies.Williams-i vizitoi Dubravën përsëri më 12 qershor, pasi trupat e NATO-s kishin hyrë në Kosovë. Ai shkroi: Me t’u futur brenda, nuk na u desh shumë kohë për të kuptuar se gjëra të rënda kishin ndodhur – gjëra që s’kishin asnjë lidhje me bombardimin. Tek klinika, ku ishin të shtrirë njëzet e pesë kufoma, gjendeshin dyshekë e jastëkë të vënë në rresht e që zinin gjysmën e sallës, gjë që unë nuk e kisha vënë re më parë. Disa kishin vrima plumbash dhe gjak të tharë nëpër jastëkë, në vendin ku normalisht mbështetet koka. Vëreheshin vrimat e plumbave dhe stërpika gjaku nëpër mure. Në një qoshe të një zyre gjendej e varur një kopje e betimit të Hipokratit. Në një bllok qelish, vrimat e plumbave kishin dëmtuar muret e brendshëm dhe vëreheshin njolla gjaku nëpër dyshekë. Në fund të pjesës së rrethuar, pirgje me tesha ishin hedhur mbi pleh bagëtish. E përsëri, mure me shenja plumbash. Dyshekë e tesha ishin hedhur nëpër gropat e pusetave të hapura.Duke vizituar burgun në fillim të nëntorit me ish të burgosurin Naser Husaj, Carlotta Gall e New York Times-it pa prova që flisnin për ekzekutimin e njerëzve brenda ndërtesave e bodrumeve të burgut. Ajo shkroi:
Dhe në bodrumet e ndërtesave, gjaku është ende në dysheme, vrimat e plumbave kanë gjurmët e tyre në mure, dhe gropëzat e shpërthimit të granatave duken qartë në dysheme…. Në bodrumin e një qendre kulturore, nën tubat e sistemit të ngrohjes dhe makineritë e larjes industriale, gjetëm të shpërndara mjete vdekjeprurëse: lopata, copa metalike të mprehta, hunj dhe copa tubash metalikë, të mbështjella me rrecka, në mënyrë që të mbërtheheshin më mirë nga një dorë njeriu. Stërkala gjaku të tharë janë ende në dysheme dhe në plaçkat e hedhura. Dy gropëza të bëra nga granatat e dorës janë të dukshme
në dysheme.

Zhvarrosjet

Më 13 gusht, një skuadër ekspertësh ligjorë të Spanjës filloi të zhvarrosë trupa në nëntëdhjetë e shtatë varre, që u gjetën jashtë fshatit Rakosh, pranë burgut të Dubravës. Një këshilltar ligjor i Gjykatës për Krimet e Luftës mbi ish-Jugosllavinë, Karl Koenig, pretendoi që trupat ngjanin “të ishin aty që nga 26 apo 27 maj.” Të gjitha varret kishin të njëjtin shënim përsipër, “KPD”, gjë që në serbisht do të thotë Kaznevo Popravni Dom; thënë në shqip, kompleksi i
riedukimit penal. Në raportin e vet të 10 dhjetorit të vitit 1999, i cili u paraqit në Këshillin e Sigurimit të OKB-së, kryeprokurorja e Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare për Krimet e Luftës Carla Del Ponte tha se nëntëdhjetë e shtatë kufoma ishin gjetur në afërsi të fshatit Rakosh, ndonëse nuk u dhanë hollësi mbi shkakun e vdekjes së tyre.


Autorët e krimeve


Mbetet ende e paqartë se kush kishte përgjegjësi të drejtëpërdrejtë në masakrën e Dubravës. Sidoqoftë, nga disa dëshmi të njerëzve e të shtypit, është hapur sadopak rruga drejt së vërtetës. Sipas një artikulli të Washington Post-it, Ministri i atëhershëm i Drejtësisë serbe Dragoljub Jankoviç, pretendoi që “njerëzit e tij” nuk kishin përgjegjësi për atë që kish ndodhur në Dubravë midis 19 e 25 majit, duke dashur të nënkuptojë me “njerëzit e mij” Ministrinë Serbe të Drejtësisë. Artikulli tha se “Ai [Jankoviçi] nuk e di çfarë ndodhi gjatë bombardimeve, dhe lë të kuptohet që, nëse ka ndodhur ndonjë krim, ai është kryer prej të tjerëve – policisë speciale, paraushtarakëve – të cilët duhen ngarkuar me përgjegjësi.”
Gazetari Paul Watson, i cili e vizitoi Dubravën më 19 dhe 21 maj, citoi një zyrtar të burgut, Aleksandër Rakoceviç, të cilin e identifikoi me drejtorin e burgut. Ish të burgosurit i thanë Human Rights Watch se ata njihnin disa pjesëtarë të personelit të sigurimit të burgut, ndonëse ata nuk njihnin emrat e tyre të plotë. Të dy ish të burgosurit që folën me Human Rights Watch thanë se drejtori i burgut njihej me emrin “Miki”, dhe ish një burrë me lëkurë të zeshkët, i cili fliste një shqipe të shkëlqyer.
Sipas A.K., zëvendës drejtori njihej me emrin “Ace”, dhe ai ish një prej atyre që dhanë urdhër të hapej zjarr mbi grumbullin e të burgosurve më 22 maj. A.K. e B.K. pretenduan të njëjtën fakt, sipas të cilit, pas bombardimit të NATO-s më 19 maj, rojet e burgut kishin liruar e armatosur disa të burgosur serbë. Të dy dëshmitarët thanë se ata panë disa prej tyre të ktheheshin në qeli e të sulmonin shqiptarët, me të cilët kishin qënë si të burgosur deri në atë moment.


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fattlumi

Deshmite per masakren e kryer ndaj te burgosurve

----------


## fattlumi

Biografi e shkurte e prof.Ukshin Hotit

Ka lindur më 1943 në Krushë të Madhe të Rahovecit. Shkollën fillore dhe atë të mesme i kreu në Prizren dhe Prishtinë. Shkencat politike i kreu në Zagreb, kurse 2 vite pasuniversitare i kreu në Beograd në seksionin për marrëdhënie ndërkombëtare politike dhe ekonomike. Pastaj specializoi një vit edhe në Universitetet amerikane: në Chicago në Universitetin e Harvardit në Boston si dhe në Washington D.C.
Në vitet e 70-ta ushtroi detyra të ndryshme në pozita të ndryshme të jetës politike dhe arsimore të Kosovës.
Pas një diskutimi në një mbledhje në Fakultetin Filozofik në Prishtinë më 19 Nëntor 1981, ku ai haptas i mbrojti kërkesat e studentëve shqiptar për Republikë të Kosovës në kuadër të Jugosllavisë, ai u dënua me 9 vjet burg, të cilat nga gjyqi suprem u reduktuan në 3,5 vjet. Pas lirimit nga burgu u kthye në vendlindje ku u izolua.
Më 1990 punoi në Lubjanë (Slloveni) në revistat shqiptare Alternativa, "Republika" dhe "Demokracia Autentike - DEA" si redaktor deri më 1991, kur u mbyllën ato. Pastaj u kthye në Prishtinë ku punoi për një kohë në Universitetin e Prishtinës.
Në mars të 1993 u burgos për herë të dytë pasi që një vit më parë kishte organizuar homazh për martirët e demokracisë në Brestovc. Në të njëjtin vit u rrah keq nga forcat speciale serbe pasi që kishte vizituar pjesëmarrësit e grevës së urisë në pallatin e shtypit në Prishtinë.
Po ashtu më 1993 pasi e lëshoi Lidhjen demokratike (LDK) Hoti mori pjesë në tubimin mbarëkombëtar të organizuar nga përfaqësuesit politik në Tetovë (Maqedoni) ku u theksua nevoja e bashkimit kombëtar të shqiptarëve në një shtet të vetëm.
Më 17 maj 1994 e dënuan me 5 vjet burg për arsyen se ishte pjesëmarrës i lëvizjes për Republikën e Kosovës.

*Më 16 maj 1999 kishte mbaruar afati i vuajtjes së dënimit politik prej 5 vjetësh. Të burgosurit shqiptarë dëshmojnë se në përcjellje të tre zyrtarëve të sigurimit serb atë ditë ai është nxjerrë nga burgu i Dubravës (Istog, Kosovë), ku ishin sjellë më parë të burgosurit shqiptarë nga burgu i Nishit (Serbi).
Pas bombardimeve të NATO-së më 19 maj 1999, në burgun e Dubravës ka ndodhur masakra më e përgjakshme: janë ekzekutuar e masakruar 173 të burgosur shqiptarë nga forcat serbe.
Babanë e vëllanë e Ukshin Hotit i kanë vrarë kriminelët serbë, bashkë me 30 kushërinj të tij e 174 bashkëfshatarë të Krushës së Madhe të Rahovecit.
Mbi fatin e prof. Ukshin Hotit (prej 1999) nuk dihet më asgjë!
*

----------


## fattlumi

*dysheke te pergjakur*


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fattlumi

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fattlumi

Te burgosurit e vrare dhe varreza masive ne Rakosh afer Istogut.

----------


## fattlumi

Vendet ku kishin rene disa bomba te Natos

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Te pergezoj edhe per kete teme te qelluar Fattlumi,
nder viktimat ka qene edhe nje kusheriri im.
Lus Zotin te jen ne perajs.................*

----------


## fattlumi

Keto sendet e bardha qe shihen te burgosurit ishin munduar te kerkonin ndihme nga aeroplanet e Nato-s duke shkruar ne to HELP.
Ndersa kur kishte filluar pushkatimi i te burgosurve shqiptare nga serbet disa te burgosur ishin munduar te shpetojne duke u futur edhe ne pusete e kanalizimit.

----------


## fattlumi

Disa nga pozicionet dhe istikamet e krimineleve serb jashte objektit te burgut

----------


## valdetshala

Nje fqinje i imi ka qene ne ketë kohe aty dhe për fat te mire ka shpëtuar, mendoj ka shpëtuar jetën sepse te drejtën me ja u thëne psiqikisht nuk eshte 100% mire. Vetëm se pasi qe eshte liruar nga burgu nga Serbia (sepse ata qe kane shpëtuar i kane transferuar ne burgje ne serbi), e tregonte historinë e Dubravës dhe besoni qe eshte rrenqethëse. Fatlum e shoh qe je i fokusuar ne këto tema shume dhe te lumtë për te gjitha qe po na i sjell.

----------


## illyrian rex

Ne mesin e tyre kam pasur shume shoke nga Gjakova. Shume prej tyre ishin nen 18 vjeq ne vitin 1999. Me e keqja eshte se eshtrat e shume prej tyre akoma nuk dihen.

Kam edhe shume shoke qe e kane perjetuar tmerrin e asaj nate por qe fatmiresisht kane shpetuar.

I lehte ju qofte dheu. 

Fatlum, te lumt per shkrimet qe i sjell.

----------


## fattlumi

Faleminderit Valdet dhe Illyrian Rex.
Nese them qe arsueja e vetme qe jam regjistruar ne kete forum ka qene vetem sjellja e dokumentacionit qe kam pasur ,e di se nje pjese nuk do me besoj.
Nese kerkoni ne internet ose gjetiu mbi te vraret dhe masakrat qe jane kryer ne Kosove mund te gjeni vetem numrin e te vrareve dhe ndonje pervjetor qe eshte bere per hir te tyre,mirepo nese kerkoni te dini ngjarjet ashtu siq kane ndodhur,kete nuk mund ta gjeni askund perveq ne F.SH.edhe ato te postuara nga une.
Vriten 130 persona ne Bellacerke e ajo masaker nuk permendet askund,vriten dhe masakrohen komplet meshkujt e Krushes se Madhe dhe ate material smund ta lexosh askund,masakrohet fshati Ternje ne Rahovec,dhe ate ngjarje nuk e gjen askund,Asimilohet komplet familja Berisha ne Suhareke dhe nuk mund te lexosh asgje per ta,vriten femijet dhe familjaret ne Besiane(ish-Podujeve)dhe nuk permenden askund,vriten dhe masakrohen mbi 100 persona ne fshatin Pastaselle dhe nuk permenden,vriten 140 persona ne Izbice dhe pothuajse perveq pervjetoreve ku ata familjaret e tyre  qe mbeten gjalle shkojne ne keto pervjetore dhe vendosin lule mbi varret e tyre pa kufoma qe ende nuk jane gjetur.
A eshte kjo tragjedi?
Ata qe derdhen edhe nje pike gjak per kete toke meritojne me shume ,e ajo me shume eshte te mos harrohen.
Nese ne shqiptaret pranojme historine dhe realitetin ashtu siq ka qene atehere keto raste qe i permenda e trondinten boten qe ti vie ne ndihme ketij populli te vogel qe i kanosej zhdukja,shfarosja dhe gjenocidi,dhe ate pa e marr vesh askush.
Nuk duhet harruar se ne vend te tyre ka mundur te jene edhe familjaret tone,te afermit tone.
Eshte gjak i derdhur.Sigurisht jo per diqka tjeter por vetem pse ishin njerez,shqiptar qe deshironin te jetonin ne vendin e tyre dhe ne trojet e tyre.
Nuk eshte e njerezishme qe te harrohen keta njerez,pasiqe shumica nga keto raste dhe tema qe i kam sjellur kane qene femije ,gra ose burra te pafajshem.
Ishin po keta njerez qe tronditen boten,tronditen ata qe kan nje pike zemer,qe kane nje pike humanizem ne gjakun e tyre.Keta njerez qe u vrane bene edhe lideret boteror te derdhin lot.
Nje rast te ju tregoj,ishte fshati Ternje dhe deshmija e krimineleve qe vrane femije dhe gra qe tronditi Hagen dhe tere boten,dhe per at fshat asgje smund te gjesh ne internet perveq ne F.SH.,dhe ate ne temen qe kam perkthyer une.
A eshte kjo tragjedi.Me vjen keq te them mirepo mbi keto materiale qe po flas une,eshte dashur historianet,mirepo keta pseudohistorian le te ndjekin dhe le te behen servil te politikes ditore nga e cila paguhen.Ne librin e historise mbi luften ne Kosove gjen vetem 2 faqe,pra nje flete te tere mbi keto qe kane ndodhur.
Kjo nuk ndodh pa qellim,kjo gje te jeni te bindur se eshte bere me qellim,edhe ate nga njerezit tane.Ne nuk kemi folur per keto gjera,ndersa bota demokratike ka folur.Te gjitha keto tema qe i kam sjellur ne kete forum mbi keto masakra,besoni asnje se kam gjetur ne faqet shqiptare te internetit.Ne faqet shqiptare te internetit mund te gjesh "heroizma"te padeshmuar,ideologji te shpifura,dhe keto i gjen sepse pseudohistorianet tone jane vene ne sherbim te politikes ditore dhe te ideologjise nga e cila edhe paguhen.
Keto viktima dhe keta njerez qe kane vdekur nuk kane nevoje per ideologji,keta kane trupin e tyre te vdekur si deshmi,disa edhe ende nuk e dime se ku i kane eshtrat.

P.S.Sot gjykata gjermane ka denuar nje oficer te divizionit SS, 88 vjeqar,Heinrich Boere, me burg te perjetshem per masakrat e bera ndaj civileve jevrej.Vetem njerezit qe kane zemer dhe shpirt,poashtu mendojne per te ardhmen e ndritur te tyre nuk i harrojne keto gjera.
As ne sduhet te lejojme nje gje te tille.Tekefundit  le te mbeten keto materiale ne F.SH. per pseudohistorianet tone qe kane shitur veten per te lepire nje asht nga politika ditore.

----------


## derjansi

Fatlum bravo per kto qe sjell ktu


po pse more zot qeveria e kosoves e shqipnis nuk i perhapin kto masakra neper gjith mediat ta di kret bota se shka kan ba shkie

po Serbia ne atje mes maleve te Matit i qiti spitalet e klinikat imagjinare, e qeverit tona rrin dur kryq tu ba sehir.

e vertet po te kerkosh ne interrnet pervec masakres se recakut asni lloj informate tjeter nuk gjen.

----------


## fattlumi

Fotot qe do i shihni ne vazhdim jane foto qe per here te pare behen publike ne ndonje faqe interneti.Pra vetem ketu behen publike per here te pare.

----------


## fattlumi

Kriminelet serb qe moren pjese ne vrasjen e te burgosurve

----------


## fattlumi

Te burgosurit e vrare

----------


## fattlumi

Foto tjera qe deshmojne tmerrin

----------


## fattlumi

Edhe disa foto tjera

----------


## fattlumi

Nderkaq ky eshte njeriu qe ishte ne krye te burgut ato dite dhe nga ky duhet kerkuar se qka u be me fatin e Ukshin Hotit dhe shqiptareve tjere qe u vrane e masakruan ate dite

----------

